#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κλιματιστικό για θέρμανση

## sundance

Χρησιμοποιει κανεις κλιματιστικο ως το βασικο μεσο θερμανσεως ενος χωρου?

Εντυπωσεις-πραγματικο κοστος κλπ.

----------


## k15071967x

Χρησιμοποιω κλιματιστικα για θερμανση απο το 2002 (μαλωσαμε με την ιδιοκτητρια και βγηκαμε απο την ωρομετρηση λογω υπερβολικων χρεωσεων) και η τετραμηνη καταναλωση (το βαρυ τετραμηνο) για 70 περιπου τετραγωνικα ειναι περιπου 600 ¤ μαζι με το φαγητο και το λουσιμο. Μονο περισυ πηγε στα 900 ¤ που ηταν βαρυτερος ο χειμωνας. Εννοειται οτι εχω νυχτερινο ρευμα και το σπιτι δεν εχει καλη μονωση. Ηκαταναλωση καθε χρονο ήταν περιπου 4-4500 kwh ενω περισυ εφτασε περιπου τις 7000 kwh. Φετος θα βαλω αντλια θερμοτητας αερα νερου σε ενδοδαπεδια (θα παω στο καινουριο σπιτι) και ελπιζω με τα ιδια λεφτα λογω καλης μονωσης (30αρια ητον εξωτερικα και 15αρια εσωτερικα και ενεργειακα παραθυρα και μονωση 5 cm στο ταβανι) να ζεστανω 187 m2. Αλλα τα φετινα θα σας τα πω του χρονου.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## GPER

Οικονομική (περίπου στο 40%-50% της αντίστοιχης λέβητα πετρελαίου/Θ.Σ.). Κακή ποιότητα και "αίσθηση" θέρμανσης λόγω ρευμάτων αέρα "κρύων" αντικειμένων και ξηρότητας. Αντενδείκνυται σε ψηλοτάβανα, ζεσταίνει μόνο αέρα που πάει ψηλά. Γρήγορο πάγωμα του χώρου μόλις σβήσει. Προτιμάται σε χώρους μη μόνιμης κατοικίας.

----------


## dn102

Νομίζω το  40-50% είναι λίγο υπερβολικό, εκτός αν μιλάς για inverter

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν κλιματιστικά με COP>5.
Π.χ. το Samsung AQV09KBBN ισχύος 3.2kW με COP=5,20!
Μ' αυτό και με την σημερινή τιμή του ρεύματος (όπως λένε, οσονούπω θα αυξηθεί κατά 30%), μπορείς να πετύχεις αυτήν την εξοικονόμηση αν μάλιστα συγκρίνεις με ένα παλιό λέβητα πετρελαίου κεντρικής θέρμανσης και χαμηλού βαθμού απόδοσης.

Για πραγματικά ψηλοτάβανα κτήρια, η βέλτιστη θέρμανση είναι η ενδοδαπέδια.
Η ξηρότητα νομίζω ότι είναι πιο έντονη με τα κλασικά πάνελ.
Τα ρεύματα αέρα ίσως να είναι υπερβολή για μερικά κτήρια. Δεν ξέρω ποια έχει υπόψη του ο GPER.
Θα συμφωνήσω όμως ότι γενικώς δίνουν χειρότερη αίσθηση θέρμανσης και γι αυτό ίσως προτιμούνται σε γραφεία και όχι σε σπίτια.

Για διαμερίσματα που αριστερά-δεξιά-πάνω-κάτω έχουν άλλα διαμερίσματα που θερμαίνονται με πετρέλαιο ή αέριο, είναι ιδανική θέρμανση! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

